# Extra Scute Tortoise



## BrinnANDTorts (Jan 15, 2012)

I would like a tortoise with an extra scute , it doesn't matter what kind.  I red foot, or other forest tortoise is preferred . If you have one I will take it off your hands for the right price  
Email me or PM


----------



## wellington (Jan 15, 2012)

Just out of curiosity  why. I don't know anything about extra scutes, except they are usually cheaper .


----------



## BrinnANDTorts (Jan 15, 2012)

I think they are interesting looking which is most important and it helps that they are cheaper that way I can afford one. Mostly I just like the way they look, I saw a really cut extra scuted red foot but it was already sold. All the ones I have seen have been already sold 
So any one with an extra scute red foot mainly but I will buy other tortoises with extra scutes.


----------



## Tom (Jan 15, 2012)

Haha. I wish I had known that a couple of weeks ago. I had three split scutes this last year and I just sent them all to one person who also seems to find the split scutes a novelty. They were clutchmates of your two new girls. I have a clutch due in the next week or two. It started incubating while it was still hot in October, so there is a chance there will be a SS in there. I'll let you know if there is.


----------



## BrinnANDTorts (Jan 15, 2012)

Tom said:


> Haha. I wish I had known that a couple of weeks ago. I had three split scutes this last year and I just sent them all to one person who also seems to find the split scutes a novelty. They were clutchmates of your two new girls. I have a clutch due in the next week or two. It started incubating while it was still hot in October, so there is a chance there will be a SS in there. I'll let you know if there is.



Awesome thank u Tom !!! If one poops out with a split scute right in the middle of his little shell I will be so excited !!!


----------



## elvis (Jan 17, 2012)

Poops? LOL I knew what you meant


----------



## BrinnANDTorts (Jan 17, 2012)

elvis said:


> Poops? LOL I knew what you meant



Wow that's only slightly embarrassing haha


----------

